# Canada Youth Mobility Programme



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi all

I'm currently looking at my options of moving from London to somewhere(!) to go explore the world a little before I am too old! I recently turned 30 and so think it would be easier for me to get out sooner rather than later! I have been looking at Working Holiday Visa's for Oz and Youth Mobility Programme for Canada. Both are places that I would really like to visit and work in for a while. Ideally if I liked a particular place then try and settle there permanently.

I have been looking through websites for both countries, and have too say the information on Australia WHV is much more plentiful and easier to understand! So just a few questions to get me started...

1. Looks like the programmer is closed for 2010. Does anyone know when this opens up again? Obviously want to get my application in as quickly as possible.

Youth Mobility - United Kingdom

2. Is there a limit to the number of visa's offered each year? If so, is it first come first served (I assume so) or a based on minimum skill set?

3. If I get a visa, would I have to arrive in Canada before my 31st birthday? Or is there a valid until date, so I can enter anytime before that date and my year start from then...

With the Oz visa I just have to apply before my 31st birthday, and then must enter the country within a year to activate the visa. Hoping something similar in Canada because really want to go Oz -> Canada, hoping to settle in Canada for good.

4. Finance, do I have to show a minimum amount of funds to support me?

5. I work in IT as a Software Engineer so hopefully will be able to find a job. Assuming I can then also get sponsorship from an employer, how hard would it be to get PR or some sort of other visa to allow me to stay out there longer? My skillset used to be on list of simplified entry process requiring no letter from HRSDC. I was hoping this would go on a little longer but as to be expected in current climate, this ends in September.

I'm not totally sure where i will end up, hoping to get out to Montreal and Toronto to visit my cousins in October to get a feel for the place. Obviously being a big decision, seems a little scary moving somewhere wihtout ever having seen it in anything but the movies and pictures!

thanks for any help.


cheers
Jim


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

JimJams said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm currently looking at my options of moving from London to somewhere(!) to go explore the world a little before I am too old! I recently turned 30 and so think it would be easier for me to get out sooner rather than later! I have been looking at Working Holiday Visa's for Oz and Youth Mobility Programme for Canada. Both are places that I would really like to visit and work in for a while. Ideally if I liked a particular place then try and settle there permanently.
> 
> ...


Much Good Luck.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Much Good Luck.


Thanks for the reply Auld, that Bunac link was useful for a bit more info. Unfortunately BUNAC is only for students, so i would have to apply for a General Working Holiday Programme but I would imagine they are similar... and from that link I assume they each have their own allocation of visa's... I'm hoping so and "This programme is now closed" doesn't FOREVER 

So it looks like if you get a visa you have to *apply* before your 31st birthday, but may have until the January/February after to enter the country... hope so cos it means I could possibly do 6 months in Oz beforehand 

Don't suppose you know how many visa's are issued each year? Would imagine less at the moment due to high unemployment everywhere...

thanks


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Auld

Thanks for the info on Bunac. I have spoken to them now and you are correct, they do process the WHP applications. Looks like they open up again around December time. They did have a few more become available, but to leave before January... too soon to save up and get my affairs in order!

I'm still trying to sort out my plans, when to leave, how to save up money etc. I would also like to do a trip to Canada for 2 weeks.

Now assuming that I manage to secure a visa, do you know if that visa gets activated the very next time I go to Canada? e.g. if I went to Canada in March next year for a 2 week holiday, or could I tell them not to activate it and then go back towards the end of the year (so I can save up a bit more money beforehand)?

Hope the question makes sense.

thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

JimJams said:


> Hi Auld
> 
> Thanks for the info on Bunac. I have spoken to them now and you are correct, they do process the WHP applications. Looks like they open up again around December time. They did have a few more become available, but to leave before January... too soon to save up and get my affairs in order!
> 
> ...


If you cone to Canada next March on vacation you do not have to even say you have a Bunac visa, that you're just on a two-week vacation.
I can see nothing on the Bunac site about when you need to activate the visa so I suggest that once received you can activate it any time in the year of 2011. It's good for 12 months from date of activation.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Excellent, I was actually hoping (still am!) to go in November, but finances might be a bit tight 

This should work quite well hopefully 

thanks for the info.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey guys

The Work Canada program open up again next month so going to apply and hopefully be granted a visa.

Does anyone know if the visa is *only* available through Bunac? visa itself costs approx £100, but then there is additional costs for £205... was wondering is there was a direct option and cutting out the middle man?

I'm not too interested in the additional services Bunac offer for this since I don't think they cater for my needs and more aimed at the youngster still in college looking for seasonal work. I'm going to be applying for the General Working Holiday Programme (non-student)

thanks


----------

